# This has been bugging me....but...



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok so im stuck on how to do this but is there anyway in storm of magic to take the new Empire Lord from Fw in my vampire army with out taking a base Empire army with a Vampire Pact?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

You could use the Seven Secret Sigils of Summoning.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> You could use the Seven Secret Sigils of Summoning.


i gave up and figured out its funnier to mix empire\vampire counts so i get cannons....hehehe....Thanks though dave


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Summoning her isn't an option, since she's worth 590 pieces of sweet apple pie IIRC.

If you field an empire army though, with her being the lord choice, the army's size would most likely be 2.500 or more, thus giving you quite a contingent for a pact with VC.


----------

